# Aquakulturfisch - warum tun wir uns das an?



## Franky (24. April 2010)

Moin moin,

ich muss mal was loswerden und hoffe, keine Endlosdiskussion mit Hauerei loszutreten, sondern einfach nur um den "Genuss" von Fisch...
Fraglichen Genuss hatte ich eben in der Pfanne! Ich habe noch den zarten Geschmack von wildgefangenem (Langleine) Dorsch auf der Zunge, der vielen als "Skrei" bekannt sein dürfte. Mit diesem Geschmack war ich dummerweise heute einkaufen, und es kann verdammt teuer werden, wenn man hungrig und mit Appetit einkauft....... #t An Metros Fischtheke stach mir denn das Angebot des Tages ins Auge: Dorsch! Aber "leider" aus Aquakultur - ok, ist vertretbar, zumindest halbwegs und ich war fischgeil!!! Zuhause wurde das Filet gleich gesäubert, zitroniert  gesalzen, mehliert und schööööööööön in der Pfanne aussen knusprig goldbraun gebruzzelt :vik::vik: Äääähm - das wurde irgendwie nix |bigeyes Was da los?|kopfkrat Zu geringe Temperatur? Nöö! Passt! Falsche Pfanne??? Nix da - beste Pfanne von Welt (Silargan Professionell DeLuxe)! Kurze Gabelprobe: der Fisch war gar! Mehr als gar... Eher "matschig".... |bigeyes;+ Goldbraun??? Naja, im Ansatz vielleicht! Raus aus der Pfanne, rauf auf den Teller! Und die Suppe lief aus dem Fisch! Wasser.... Der Fisch ist nicht gebraten worden, sondern eher "gedünstet"! Normalerweise kriege ich Fisch immer gut hin, aber da sage ich jetzt zum Geschmack mal lieber nix!
Da habe ich mich echt gefragt, warum man sich sowas antut... Okay, ich habe es fast befürchtet, aber so schlimm hatte ich mir das nicht ausgemalt.
Da greife ich beim nächsten Mal lieber zu Fischstäbchen oder 'nem Hähnchenbrustfilet, bevor ich Seefisch aus Aquakultur esse!


----------



## Ossipeter (24. April 2010)

*AW: Aquakulturfisch - warum tun wir uns das an?*

Deshalb fang ich mir den Dorsch in Norge


----------



## Loup de mer (24. April 2010)

*AW: Aquakulturfisch - warum tun wir uns das an?*

Franky, du bist nur verwöhnt, das ist alles.
Du fängst deinen Fisch sonst alleine, passt auf wie ein Schießhund, das der Fisch schnell gekehlt wird und die Kühlkette nicht unterbrochen wird und und und.
Vielleicht hast du auch ne schlechte Charge erwischt. (Die Qualität von gekauftem Seefisch kann ich glücklicherweise nicht beurteilen )
Über Daseinsberechtigung und Notwendigkeit der Aquakultur an sich sind wir aber wohl grundsätzlich gleicher Meinung, denke ich.


----------



## Franky (25. April 2010)

*AW: Aquakulturfisch - warum tun wir uns das an?*



Loup de mer schrieb:


> Franky, du bist nur verwöhnt...


Das mag ich nicht einmal abstreiten... :q



			
				Wolfsbarsch schrieb:
			
		

> Über Daseinsberechtigung und Notwendigkeit der Aquakultur an sich sind wir aber wohl grundsätzlich gleicher Meinung, denke ich.



Das scheint in der Tat so zu sein  Ich bin sicher, dass die Frage schon hier im Board aufkam, aber gerade nach diesem kulinarischen Desaster stellte mir sich die selbige wieder: Warum nicht auswildern? Bei Mefo und Lachs scheint es ja auch zu fruchten... Aber wahrscheinlich ist das wieder eine Frage des Kommerz! Mit dem erwähnten Turbofutter gehts halt schneller und man braucht nur einzusammeln... Darum befürchte ich, dass das keine schlechte "Charge" war, sondern schlichtweg die Regel bei solchen Fischen ist.



			
				Wollebre schrieb:
			
		

> Fisch aus Aquakultur kommt bei mir nicht auf den Tisch.



Zumindest solcher Seefisch ist bei mir nicht mehr so auf dem Speiseplan! Und wisster, was gleich zu Middach gibt? Nix Fisch! Spargel hier aus der Region und Hähnchenbrust - erworben beim Geflügelmenschen auf dem Markt auffe Konsti!  Ich mach mich ma ans Schälen... #h

PS: heute "Abend" geht's zum Anangeln! Rotaugen sollen auch recht lecker sein  Aber es wird wohl eher frittierte Grundel... :g


----------



## Heilbutt (25. April 2010)

*AW: Aquakulturfisch - warum tun wir uns das an?*

Wieder was dazugelernt - ich wusste gar nicht daß es Dorsch aus Aquakultur überhaupt gibt!?!?!#c

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2010)

*AW: Aquakulturfisch - warum tun wir uns das an?*

Naja, mal abseits aller moralischen und Umweltdiskussionen als Koch gesprochen:
Aus Massenhaltung und intensiver Mast kam noch nie wirklich ein kulinarisch anspruchsvolles Produkt.....
Warum sollte das hier anders sein?


----------



## Franky (25. April 2010)

*AW: Aquakulturfisch - warum tun wir uns das an?*

Naja Tom, das ist klar, aber ich mache schon einen Unterschied zwischen "kulinarisch anspruchsvoll" und "ungenießbar". Wobei "ungenießbar" sicherlich extrem dehnbar ist, aber in diesem Fall hätte ich auch eingeweichten Papierbrei zubereiten können. Konsistenz, Aussehen und Geschmack wären nicht weit voneinander weg gewesen... Ich habe es zumindest vorher noch nie geschafft, trotz Zitone, Pfeffer und Salz einen neutralen Geschmack hinzukriegen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2010)

*AW: Aquakulturfisch - warum tun wir uns das an?*

Du sollst doch eh Fisch nicht vor dem Braten mit Zitrone behandeln!!
Erst nach dem Garen drauf, wenn man das will.
Fischeiweiss wird durch die Säure schnell(er) zersetzt und bringt auch kein optimales Ergebnis - das gekoppelt mit nicht hochwertiger Ware ergibt  dann halt schnell mal "eingeweichten Papierbrei "


----------



## Franky (25. April 2010)

*AW: Aquakulturfisch - warum tun wir uns das an?*

Hmm - ich habe das "3-S"-System gelernt. Insbesondere sollte das Auseinanderfallen durch ein wenig (!!!) Zitronensaft (nicht das Zeug aus der gelben Plastikzitrone, sondern "richtiger") vermindert werden. Ist dem denn dann nicht so?


----------



## FehmarnAngler (25. April 2010)

*AW: Aquakulturfisch - warum tun wir uns das an?*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Fisch aus Aquakultur kommt bei mir nicht auf den Tisch.
> Alles nur Verdummung. Gefüttert werden die Fische mit zu Fischmehl verarbeiteten Jungfisch etc. und der fehlt den in freier Natur schwimmenden Fischen als Futter, aber auch vielen Seevögeln die darauf angewiesen sind. Von Antibiotikas, Farbstoffen im Futter gar nicht zu sprechen.
> Das Problem der weltweiten Überfischung läßt sich damit nicht verhindern.
> 
> ...


 


Dann kauft man sich nur noch Fisch mit dem "Bio-Gütesiegel"  #q

Von dem ganzen Aquakultur Kram halten mein Vater und ich auch nicht viel. Bei uns gibt es regelmäßig frischen Ostseefisch aufn Tisch, da fanden wir schon soo manche Fopu Forelle, oder sonstigen Fisch so "naja"...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aquakulturfisch - warum tun wir uns das an?*



> Hmm - ich habe das "3-S"-System gelernt. Insbesondere sollte das Auseinanderfallen durch ein wenig (!!!) Zitronensaft (nicht das Zeug aus der gelben Plastikzitrone, sondern "richtiger") vermindert werden. Ist dem denn dann nicht so?


Nö, eher im Ggenteil ;-))

Das "Märchen" mit dem "säuern" von Fisch kommt aus Zeiten, als das Wort "ununterbrochene Kühlkette" noch nicht existierte und deswegen dem Fisch vor dem "Genuß" noch eine säurehaltige "Sonderbehandlung" zuteil wurde, dass man nicht gleich vom Duft umfiel....
;-)))


----------



## olaf70 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aquakulturfisch - warum tun wir uns das an?*

Der Kunde hat es ja selber in der Hand was er kauft. Und solange die Geiz-ist-Geil-Mentalität auch und gerade bei Nahrungsmitteln gilt wird sich nichts ändern. Wir kaufen unser Fleisch nur beim "Bio"-Schlachter, dort ist es in etwa dreimal(!) so teuer wie an der Kühltheke beim Lidl oder so.Aber der Unterschied ist es wert, alleine schon wegen den Tiertransporten. Ich esse lieber ein paar mal weniger Fisch oder Fleisch, aber dafür was vernünftiges. Und solange es Hackfleisch für 0,99 das Pfund gibt und der Dreck gekauft wird, wird sich garantiert überhaupt nichts ändern!! 
Der Einzige der was ändern kann ist der Verbraucher mit seiner Geldbörse!
Außerdem als Angler hat man ja den direkten Draht zum frischen Fisch. Ein Glück!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aquakulturfisch - warum tun wir uns das an?*

Das Problem bei "Bio":
War früher mal ein Garant für bessere Ware, mit den heutigen "verwässerten" EU - Biorichtlinien werden leider auch Bioprodukte oft industriell bzw. in Massen/größeren Stückzahlen hergestellt werden, so dass das eigentliche Argument früherer Zeiten (Bio schmeckt besser) leider nicht mehr uneingeschränkt gilt.

Auch hier muss man wie bei konventionellen Produkten sich heutzutage leider der Mühe unterziehen, nicht einfach nur "Bio" zu kaufen (weil das z. B. auch chinesische Erdbeeren sein können statt deutscher (geiles "Bio", bei dem Transportweg), oder auch gezüchtetee "Biogarnelen" statt Granat)...

Und wenn man schon den Mehrpreis bezahlt, sollte man in meinen Augen auch einen entsprechenden kuinarischen Mehrwert haben und nicht zur "Gewissensberuhigung" "Bio" kaufen..

Denn nur wenn mehr Leute vernünftig produzierte Waren kaufen (traditionell bäuerlich produziert statt agrarindustriell)  - unabhängig ob da "Bio" draufsteht oder herkömmlich produziert wurde - werden wir auch langfristig qualitativ hochwertige Lebensmittel haben.

Das Gleiche gilt natürlich auch für Aquakultur jeder Art - Schauen wer wie, wo und in welcher Weise produziert..

Oder als Angler:
Lieber den Fisch essen, den man selber fangen kann, auch wenns dann mal eingelegte Rotaugen statt Dorschfilet geben muss...


----------



## olaf70 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aquakulturfisch - warum tun wir uns das an?*

Im Prinzip kann man ja bei jedem Händler vor Ort kaufen, der einem garantiert,daß die Ware keinen Transportweg um die halbe Welt hat oder eben saisonal kaufen. Die Qualität wird dann meistens auch stimmen, da ein ortsansässiger Kleinhändler auf seine Stammkunden angwiesen ist.Da heißt es einmal Mist gebaut = Kunde weg. Genau wie in Speiserestaurants. Aber solange es es heißt "Viel billig, viel gut!", wird auch der nächste Lebensmittelskandal vorprogrammiert sein. 
Bei Rinderwahn und Schweinepest ist das Geschrei groß. Die bösen Massentierhalter! Aber beim nächsten Einkauf? Alles vergessen.
Hurra Deutschland


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aquakulturfisch - warum tun wir uns das an?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du sollst doch eh Fisch nicht vor dem Braten mit Zitrone behandeln!!
> Erst nach dem Garen drauf, wenn man das will.
> Fischeiweiss wird durch die Säure schnell(er) zersetzt und bringt auch kein optimales Ergebnis - das gekoppelt mit nicht hochwertiger Ware ergibt dann halt schnell mal "eingeweichten Papierbrei "


 

Ist das immer so?
Also, ein Hechtfilet, insbesondere ein dickeres, dreht bei mir immer erstmal einige Runden im Zitronenbad, Karpfen genauso. Gerade beim Hecht mag ich es sehr gerne, wenn das doch recht feste Fleisch durch die Säure schonmal etwas mürbe wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aquakulturfisch - warum tun wir uns das an?*



> Im Prinzip kann man ja bei jedem Händler vor Ort kaufen, der einem garantiert,daß die Ware keinen Transportweg um die halbe Welt hat oder eben saisonal kaufen. Die Qualität wird dann meistens auch stimmen,.....




Ganz genau Olaf!!

Nur leider ist hjalt heute "Bio" nicht wie früher mal ne einigermaßen sichere Garantie für (kulinarisch) vernünftige Ware - muss man den Verbrauchern heute leider eben immer wieder klarmachen ;-((


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aquakulturfisch - warum tun wir uns das an?*



> Ist das immer so?


Prinzipiell ja.
Wenn du eben "weicheren" Hecht magst, kannst Du das ja machen. Nur wird er dadurch ebenb nicht "mürber" (im Sinne von zarter), sondern eben nur schneller das Eiweiss umgewandelt und man erhält dadurch die andere Haptik.....


----------



## antonio (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aquakulturfisch - warum tun wir uns das an?*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Der Kunde hat es ja selber in der Hand was er kauft. Und solange die Geiz-ist-Geil-Mentalität auch und gerade bei Nahrungsmitteln gilt wird sich nichts ändern. Wir kaufen unser Fleisch nur beim "Bio"-Schlachter, dort ist es in etwa dreimal(!) so teuer wie an der Kühltheke beim Lidl oder so.Aber der Unterschied ist es wert, alleine schon wegen den Tiertransporten. Ich esse lieber ein paar mal weniger Fisch oder Fleisch, aber dafür was vernünftiges. Und solange es Hackfleisch für 0,99 das Pfund gibt und der Dreck gekauft wird, wird sich garantiert überhaupt nichts ändern!!
> Der Einzige der was ändern kann ist der Verbraucher mit seiner Geldbörse!
> Außerdem als Angler hat man ja den direkten Draht zum frischen Fisch. Ein Glück!



im prinzip geb ich dir recht.
aber der verbraucher hat geiz is geil garantiert nicht begonnen.
das sind die großen ketten die sich gegenseitig konkurenz machen und das beste argument ist nun mal der preis bei denen.
darunter zu leiden haben einmal die verbraucher, weil ab nem bestimmten preis die qualität nicht mehr stimmen kann, und zum anderen die produzenten, denen die preise von den großen ketten diktiert werden und wenn sie nicht mitziehen aus dem sortiment fliegen.
und nicht jeder hat die möglichkeit beim "ordentlichen" händler oder erzeuger zu kaufen.
im ländlichen bereich mag das noch einigermaßen funktionieren in ballungsgebieten und großstädten schon nicht mehr.
und wie thomas schon sagte nicht überall wo bio draufsteht ist auch bio drin.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aquakulturfisch - warum tun wir uns das an?*



> und wie thomas schon sagte nicht überall wo bio draufsteht ist auch bio drin.


Doch schon, von wenigen kriminellen Ausnahmen mal abgesehen.

Das Schlimme ist jedoch, das "Bio" nicht mehr das ist, was es mal war, seit wir das verwässerte EU - "Bio" haben, das es erlaubt, auch aus regionalen "Bioerzeugern" globale Agrarindustrielle zu machen.....


----------



## Franky (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aquakulturfisch - warum tun wir uns das an?*

Jo -der Koch hat Recht...  Ich habe noch mal ein wenig rumgesucht und bin da mehr und mehr auf diese "nicht-säuerung" gestoßen! Also, nur noch würzen und mehlieren und nich schon durch Zitrone (oder Essig) quasi vorgaren...
Das blöde an der Sache "regional-saisonal" ist ja, dass es hier im südwestlicheren Hessenländle so wenig Küste mit Salzwasseranbindung gibt. Da wird das mit dem Dorsch ein wenig schwer!  Ich würde das glatt gegeb ein wenig "grie Soß" eintauschen wollen... :q  Neenee, passt schon! Ich bin ja auch gerne auf dem Markt an der Konsti, Seefisch gibt es aber auch dort zu kaufen, neben Wels, Zander, Barsch, Karpfen und Forellen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aquakulturfisch - warum tun wir uns das an?*



> Jo -der Koch hat Recht...


Ja was dachtest Du denn??
Wie immer halt.....


----------



## Franky (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aquakulturfisch - warum tun wir uns das an?*

Pöööh! :q


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aquakulturfisch - warum tun wir uns das an?*



Franky schrieb:


> Jo -der Koch hat Recht...  Ich habe noch mal ein wenig rumgesucht und bin da mehr und mehr auf diese "nicht-säuerung" gestoßen! Also, nur noch würzen und mehlieren und nich schon durch Zitrone (oder Essig) quasi vorgaren...
> Das blöde an der Sache "regional-saisonal" ist ja, dass es hier im südwestlicheren Hessenländle so wenig Küste mit Salzwasseranbindung gibt. Da wird das mit dem Dorsch ein wenig schwer!  Ich würde das glatt gegeb ein wenig "grie Soß" eintauschen wollen... :q  Neenee, passt schon! Ich bin ja auch gerne auf dem Markt an der Konsti, *Seefisch gibt es aber auch dort zu kaufen*, neben Wels, Zander, Barsch, Karpfen und Forellen.




Naja,

So`n paar knusprige Knurrhähne und Du willst nie wieder Baguette.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## antonio (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aquakulturfisch - warum tun wir uns das an?*

im süden ists sowieso schwierig wenn nicht gar unmöglich salzwasserfisch als "richtigen" frischfisch zu bekommen.
wenn man sich die verarbeitungszeit und transportzeit anschaut da ist der fisch fast ne woche alt ehe er auf dem tresen liegt.
da wird in deutschland angelandet, sortiert, nach dänemark zur verarbeitung gekarrt, dann zurück nach deutschland komissioniert und dann in den süden gekarrt.
da ist tk eigentlich die bessere wahl.

antonio


----------



## micha1581 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aquakulturfisch - warum tun wir uns das an?*

moin moin,

ich möchte hier auch kurz meinen Senf dazu geben.
Ich finde es gut, das es solche Aquakulturfische gibt. Die Zahl der Weltbevölkerung steigt immer weiter an und somit auch die der Fischesser. Gäbe es keine Aquakulturen, dann ständen wir bald vor einem großen Problem. Denkt nur mal an den Aal. 
Klar lässt der Geschmack solcher Fische oft etwas zu wünschen ubrig. aber Gott sei dank gibt es genug Meschen auf diesem Planeten die den Unterschied nicht kennen. |supergri

vg


----------



## Allround-Angler (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aquakulturfisch - warum tun wir uns das an?*



antonio schrieb:


> im prinzip geb ich dir recht.
> aber der verbraucher hat geiz is geil garantiert nicht begonnen.
> das sind die großen ketten die sich gegenseitig konkurenz machen und das beste argument ist nun mal der preis bei denen.
> darunter zu leiden haben einmal die verbraucher, weil ab nem bestimmten preis die qualität nicht mehr stimmen kann, und zum anderen die produzenten, denen die preise von den großen ketten diktiert werden und wenn sie nicht mitziehen aus dem sortiment fliegen.
> ...



Hallo Antonio,
warum ist der Preis bei den Ketten das Argument?
Weil der Verbraucher es kauft.
Nicht die Ketten sind schuld, dass sie das anbieten, sondern *WIR, *die das kaufen|bigeyes.
Was nicht gekauft wird, wird auch nicht angeboten.


----------



## Gemini (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aquakulturfisch - warum tun wir uns das an?*



micha1581 schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut, das es solche Aquakulturfische gibt.
> vg



Das kommt aber schon drauf an um welche Fische es sich handelt, mit was diese gefüttert werden und wo sich die Aquakultur befindet.

Schöner wäre es wenn natürliche Bestände wieder aufgebaut werden könnten und von professioneller Seite selektiv gefischt würde. Wenn man sich anschaut was an Beifängen weggeschmissen wird könnte ich kotzen. 

Hätte, wäre, wenn... da bleibts wohl auf absehbare Zeit beim Wunschdenken.


----------



## daci7 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aquakulturfisch - warum tun wir uns das an?*

ich wäre auch sehr vorsichtig aquakulturen zu bejahen.

das prinzip hat irgendwo schon ne daseinsberechtigung (einfach ausgedrückt: größere weltbevölkerung --> mehr hunger auf fisch, aber meere lehr --> massentierhaltung usw usf.) aber die umsetzung ist so unglaublich unterschiedlich...

auf der einen seite der kleine karpfenzüchter, der seine fische mit pflanzlichem futter mästet und dann zu weihnachten verkauft... pflazliche eiweiße zu tierischen "aufgewertet", geringe energiekosten, die art der haltung hängt dann vom betreiber der teichwirtschaft ab, sprich wieviel antibiotika, welches futter, wohin die fische transportiert werden, wieviel fische im teich usw ... 

auf der anderen seite dann große industrielle lachsfarmen in denen größtenteils mit tierischen eiweißen gefüttert werden muss ... und die müssen billig irgendwo herkommen. also wird beifang und kleinfisch auf der ganzen welt zerschreddert und an die lachse verfüttert (natürlich wird viel mehr zerschreddert als nacher an lachs da ist, aber den kleinfisch kann man ja nicht essen) also bildet diese art der aquakultur im prinzip nur die möglichkeit in einem meer in dem es sich finanziell nicht so lohnt auf die wenigen großen fische zu spekulieren, die kleinen als zusätzliche einnahmequelle zu nehmen. super! #q dazu kommt dann noch bei vielen dieser fischfarmen, dass mit unmengen an antibiotika gefüttert werden muss, da das problem jeder massentierhaltung krankheitserreger sind...
von den ausscheidungen der fische werden dann die umlegenden ökosysteme noch geschädigt und so weiter ...
ein teufelskreis 

und dann noch zu guterletzt die modernen aquaponik-kulturen in den usa von deren prinzip ich erstmal sehr überzeugt bin, die sich dann aber auf dem weltmarkt durchsetzen müssen  und da ist aquaponik nicht gleich aquaponik, denn auch hier wird die qualität der kultur und letztenendes auch die des fisches und vor allem die umweltbilanz von der menge und art an antibiotika und der energiebilanz bestimmt.

wir werden sehen wie sich das entwickelt ... 
aber fest steht:
selbstgefangener fisch ist immernoch am leckersten!
und zitrone erst nach dem braten an den fisch!


----------



## olaf70 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aquakulturfisch - warum tun wir uns das an?*

In den Regalen der Supermärkte liegen nur Sachen, die gewinnbringend verkauft werden können. Ausschließlich und ohne Ausnahme. Sobald bei irgendeinem Produkt die Umsatzzahlen zurückgehen, verschwindet es aus den Regalen oder wird entsprechend verändert. Dem Verbraucher in Deutschland ist gar nicht bewußt welche Macht er hat.
Aber solange die Ernährung einen so geringen Stellenwert hat, wird sich nichts ändern, sei es nun Massentierhaltung , Produktion in Billiglohnländern oder andere Mißstände.


----------



## antonio (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aquakulturfisch - warum tun wir uns das an?*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Hallo Antonio,
> warum ist der Preis bei den Ketten das Argument?
> Weil der Verbraucher es kauft.
> Nicht die Ketten sind schuld, dass sie das anbieten, sondern *WIR, *die das kaufen|bigeyes.
> Was nicht gekauft wird, wird auch nicht angeboten.



richtig es ist nun mal das größte lockmittel.
aber die preise gehen bis unter die schmerzgrenze nicht weil der verbraucher es auf teufel komm raus will(haben muß) sondern weil die ketten immer mehr kunden wollen und dies dann auch teils mit dumpingpreisen tun.
einer gönnt dem anderen nichts und dies ist das ungesunde an der konkurrenz.
und dem kunden bleibt heutzutage gar nichts anderes übrig als bei den großen einzukaufen.
die kleinen, die es noch gibt können gar nicht alles abdecken.
und dies ist nicht nur in der lebensmittelbranche so, sondern zieht sich durch alle branchen.
normalerweise müßte bei einem bestimmten preis schluß sein nach unten und wenn es alle so handhaben würden, wäre dies auch i.o.
aber was wird gemacht, nein dem erzteuger werden immer niedrigere preise aufgedrückt und dann leidet nun mal die qualität.
der endverbraucher hat gar keine andere wahl als bei den großen zu kaufen und soviele sind dies gar nicht, so daß sich hier fast schon ne monopolstellung ergeben hat.
nimm nur mal alle verbraucher aus ner großstadt wie münchen berlin oder dergleichen wo sollen die denn kaufen wenn nicht bei den großen,die kleinen können dies nicht bewältigen.

antonio


----------



## gründler (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aquakulturfisch - warum tun wir uns das an?*

Ich hab mal ne Doku gesehen,da wurde erklärt warum viele Zuchtfische besonders aus Aqua und Netzgehegen weiches fleisch haben,die schwimmen und Jagen nicht so wie die wilden.

Dadurch wird das Muskelfleisch nicht so ausgebildet weil sie müssen ja nur im Kreis schwimmen und fressen was da runter rieselt.Das ist nicht bei jeden Fisch so,aber es gibt wohl arten die darunter drastisch leiden und kein Muskelfleisch aufbauen,bezw.nur Änsatze davon bekommen weil sie ja halt nix tun müssen.

|wavey:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (27. April 2010)

*AW: Aquakulturfisch - warum tun wir uns das an?*



antonio schrieb:


> und dem kunden bleibt heutzutage gar nichts anderes übrig als bei den großen einzukaufen.
> die kleinen, die es noch gibt können gar nicht alles abdecken.
> und dies ist nicht nur in der lebensmittelbranche so, sondern zieht sich durch alle branchen.
> normalerweise müßte bei einem bestimmten preis schluß sein nach unten und wenn es alle so handhaben würden, wäre dies auch i.o.
> ...


 

Jein. Das ist natürlich auch immer eine Frage des persönlichen Konsumverhaltens. Ich bleib mal beim Fleisch, da kann ich es besser erklären. Wenn ich jede Woche zweimal Schweinelende brauche, um mich glücklich zu fühlen und möglichst auf der Zunge zergehend zu ernähren, dann komme ich wahrlich nicht umhin, mir dasselbe beim Discounter zu besorgen. Billiger gehts halt nicht. Wenn ich allerdings eh abwechlungsreich koche und auch noch andere Alternativen als Fleisch in meine Überlegungen mit einbeziehe, dann kann ich auch guten Gewissens alle 2 Wochen auf´m Biomarkt einkaufen. Man vergleiche mal ein Seifenhänderl (Huhn) aus der Tiefkühle mit einem Biohuhn vom Markt. Ersteres hat was von gebratenem Schuhkarton, letzteres ist richtig gehaltvoll, gibt eine wunderbare Soße ab und schmeckt einfach nur himmlisch. Klar kostet es das Dreifache, aber da ich es eh so selten esse, ist das doch völlig wurscht.

Und die Theorie, dass Regionale Produkte immer teurer sind als die Discountware, stimmt nicht. Bei meinem Käsebauer der Region (macht verschiedene Arten von Weich- und Hartkäsen selbst) kosten 100 gramm Schnittkäse 1,40 Euro. Da gehe man mal in den Discounter und schaue sich die Preise für den "besseren" Käse an. Da schnackeln einem gehörig die Ohren.

Und zum Thema Fisch: Warum um Himmels Willen soll ich Dorsch oder Lachs aus Aquakultur kaufen, wenn ich mit Rotaugen, Brassen, Karpfen, Schleien, Aalen, Hechten, Zandern, Welsen, Barschen, Döbeln (gleich wieder streichen, DIE nicht...) usw. eine reiche Palette an potentiell köstlichen Gerichten selbst fangen kann. Wir Angler müssten diesen Thread doch eigentlich als komplett sinnlos ansehen, wenn nicht wir, wer dann?


----------



## antonio (27. April 2010)

*AW: Aquakulturfisch - warum tun wir uns das an?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Jein. Das ist natürlich auch immer eine Frage des persönlichen Konsumverhaltens. Ich bleib mal beim Fleisch, da kann ich es besser erklären. Wenn ich jede Woche zweimal Schweinelende brauche, um mich glücklich zu fühlen und möglichst auf der Zunge zergehend zu ernähren, dann komme ich wahrlich nicht umhin, mir dasselbe beim Discounter zu besorgen. Billiger gehts halt nicht. Wenn ich allerdings eh abwechlungsreich koche und auch noch andere Alternativen als Fleisch in meine Überlegungen mit einbeziehe, dann kann ich auch guten Gewissens alle 2 Wochen auf´m Biomarkt einkaufen. Man vergleiche mal ein Seifenhänderl (Huhn) aus der Tiefkühle mit einem Biohuhn vom Markt. Ersteres hat was von gebratenem Schuhkarton, letzteres ist richtig gehaltvoll, gibt eine wunderbare Soße ab und schmeckt einfach nur himmlisch. Klar kostet es das Dreifache, aber da ich es eh so selten esse, ist das doch völlig wurscht.
> 
> Und die Theorie, dass Regionale Produkte immer teurer sind als die Discountware, stimmt nicht. Bei meinem Käsebauer der Region (macht verschiedene Arten von Weich- und Hartkäsen selbst) kosten 100 gramm Schnittkäse 1,40 Euro. Da gehe man mal in den Discounter und schaue sich die Preise für den "besseren" Käse an. Da schnackeln einem gehörig die Ohren.
> 
> Und zum Thema Fisch: Warum um Himmels Willen soll ich Dorsch oder Lachs aus Aquakultur kaufen, wenn ich mit Rotaugen, Brassen, Karpfen, Schleien, Aalen, Hechten, Zandern, Welsen, Barschen, Döbeln (gleich wieder streichen, DIE nicht...) usw. eine reiche Palette an potentiell köstlichen Gerichten selbst fangen kann. Wir Angler müssten diesen Thread doch eigentlich als komplett sinnlos ansehen, wenn nicht wir, wer dann?



wenn dies aber alle machen wollten ginge dies nicht,weil der bedarf dann nicht mehr gedeckt werden kann.
die "kleinen" können eben die breite masse nicht versorgen.
und da dies so ist, werden die großen weiter nen gnadenlosen preis/konkurenzkampf führen zu lasten der erzeuger und verbraucher.
selbst wenn alle die supermärkte meiden würden, wo sollen die  denn dann hin zum einkaufen.

antonio


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (27. April 2010)

*AW: Aquakulturfisch - warum tun wir uns das an?*



antonio schrieb:


> wenn dies aber alle machen wollten ginge dies nicht,weil der bedarf dann nicht mehr gedeckt werden kann.
> die "kleinen" können eben die breite masse nicht versorgen.
> und da dies so ist, werden die großen weiter nen gnadenlosen preis/konkurenzkampf führen zu lasten der erzeuger und verbraucher.
> selbst wenn alle die supermärkte meiden würden, wo sollen die denn dann hin zum einkaufen.
> ...


 

Du zäumst das Pferd vom falschen Ende auf. Wenn sehr viele Menschen biologisch (oder zumindest gesund) einkaufen würden, dann würde es sich für noch mehr Landwirte lohnen, ebenso zu erzeugen. Den Trend kann man ja auch schon sehen. In nahezu allen Discountern gibt es mittlerweile Bioecken und markeneigene Bioprodukte zu kaufen, allerdings sehr häufig unter recht uneindeutigen Labels. Die Verwässerung von "Bio" ist dann schon eher das Problem. 

Nur: Warum muss der gemeine Deutsche ständig Lachs fressen?
Ich kann mich noch gut erinnern, als ich noch eine ganz kleine und zarte Kohlmeise war, gabs noch keine Lachs-Aquakultur. Also gab es Lachs auch nur einmal im Jahr, an einem der beiden Weinachtsfeiertage für horrendes Geld. Aber ist deswegen jemand in diesem Land an Mangelerscheinungen oder Unterernährung gestorben? Wer in Deutschland braucht Dorsch aus Aquakultur? Wer braucht Pangasius? Oder ständig nur Schweinefilet? Eben, niemand. 

Die "Kleinen" könnten die große Masse recht gut versorgen, wenn es nur genug von ihnen geben würde. Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich niemals im Supermarkt einkaufen würde. Ganz und gar nicht. Aber nicht alles und schon gar keinen Fisch.


----------



## Allround-Angler (27. April 2010)

*AW: Aquakulturfisch - warum tun wir uns das an?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Du zäumst das Pferd vom falschen Ende auf. Wenn sehr viele Menschen biologisch (oder zumindest gesund) einkaufen würden, dann würde es sich für noch mehr Landwirte lohnen, ebenso zu erzeugen. Den Trend kann man ja auch schon sehen. In nahezu allen Discountern gibt es mittlerweile Bioecken und markeneigene Bioprodukte zu kaufen, allerdings sehr häufig unter recht uneindeutigen Labels. Die Verwässerung von "Bio" ist dann schon eher das Problem.
> 
> Nur: Warum muss der gemeine Deutsche ständig Lachs fressen?
> Ich kann mich noch gut erinnern, als ich noch eine ganz kleine und zarte Kohlmeise war, gabs noch keine Lachs-Aquakultur. Also gab es Lachs auch nur einmal im Jahr, an einem der beiden Weinachtsfeiertage für horrendes Geld. Aber ist deswegen jemand in diesem Land an Mangelerscheinungen oder Unterernährung gestorben? Wer in Deutschland braucht Dorsch aus Aquakultur? Wer braucht Pangasius? Oder ständig nur Schweinefilet? Eben, niemand.
> ...



Da stimme ich der Kohlmeise zu|rolleyes.


----------



## lausi97 (27. April 2010)

*AW: Aquakulturfisch - warum tun wir uns das an?*

Ich hab da mal ne frage an den Franky!

Du hast geschrieben,das der Händler auf dem Markt auch Seefisch und andere Fische hat:Kaufst du da?

Wenn ja,wo bekommt der Händler seine Ware her?

Ich selber kaufe meinen Fisch in der von dir besagten Kette,um ihn als Wiederverkäufer(@ admin kanns leider nicht anders ausdrücken) an den Mann zu bringen.Und bis jetzt hab ich immer die möglichkeit gehabt mir die Qualität vorher anzusehen.

Aquakulturen sind nicht immer schlecht,so z.b.die Forellenzuchten.
Und in vielen Lachsfarmen wird auch meistens nur Antibiotika angewandt,wenns nicht anders geht.Da sich aus der Zugabe von A.eine wartezeit bis zum Verkauf von mindestens 30 tagen ergibt.

Zum Thema Bio sage ich nur,das die Marke,oder das Markenzeichen Bio nicht geschützt ist.

gruß
Lausi


----------



## Franky (27. April 2010)

*AW: Aquakulturfisch - warum tun wir uns das an?*

@ Lausi:
Nein, dort habe ich noch keinen Fisch gekauft! Es soll sich dabei aber um teilweise Mainfisch handeln... Warum aber bei "Hänschen" kaufen, wenn ich bei "Hans" kaufen kann? Ich habe dort mindestens einen, wenn nicht mehrere Tage "gewonnen". Bei dem, was da an Mengen umgesetzt wird, kann das nicht alt sein. Ausserdem steht der Flughafen Frankfurt in dem Ruf, gerade bei Frischfisch einen extrem großen und schnellen Durchsatz zu haben. Irgendwas von durchschnittlich 24,  max. 48 Stunden zwischen Fang und Auslieferung ist mir da im Kopf.
Das "Problem" was ich aber hatte, war ja kein "Frischeproblem". Frisch war das Filet, keine Frage...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2010)

*AW: Aquakulturfisch - warum tun wir uns das an?*



> Irgendwas von durchschnittlich 24, max. 48 Stunden zwischen Fang und Auslieferung ist mir da im Kopf.


Per se zweifelhaft.

Fisch darf als "Frischfisch" verkauft werden, wenn er nicht länger als 10 Tage!!!! auf Eis liegt..

Sowohl als Koch wie als Angler ist für mich da "frisch" definitiv was anderes....


----------



## Franky (27. April 2010)

*AW: Aquakulturfisch - warum tun wir uns das an?*

http://www.redaktionsbuero-pilot.de/fisch_logistik.0.html

Nee Tom, kuck ma hier... Das deckt sich ungefähr mit dem, was auch mal im TV lief. Kam auf HR3 und die sind schon relativ lokalpatriotistisch veranlagt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2010)

*AW: Aquakulturfisch - warum tun wir uns das an?*

Kein Thema und bei relativ teuren Fischen auch machbar.
Bei Konsumfisch wie Doirsch, Seelachs oder Platte von unseren Küsten fdürfte das wiederum wesentlich schwieriger und letztlich auch zu teuer sein..


----------

